# BEAR---44 magnum carbine???



## thurmongene (May 15, 2010)

just read the Habersham/White ?county report.
 I hunt whitetail with a 44 mag. , never thought about seeing a bear.  Am I good to go for bear?


----------



## one hogman (May 15, 2010)

*.44  mag for bear*

I think you will be fine I would stick to the heavier bullets 240 gr or heavier and soft point instead of hollow point.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (May 15, 2010)

I am actually contemplating using mine this fall for GA Bear....

I do handload and have some 240gr loads ready to go....
Heart shots only........


----------



## ironhead7544 (May 15, 2010)

Nosler 250 Partition is what Id get in factory ammo.


----------



## Nitro (May 15, 2010)

I would get some Buffalo Bore.........It's what I use...

http://www.buffalobore.com/index.php?l=product_list&c=6


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 15, 2010)

A couple guys I used to bear hunt with carried Ruger .44 carbines, they killed a few with them.


----------



## oldmanbill (May 31, 2010)

Killed one with no problem


----------



## bowbuck (Jun 3, 2010)

Bears are actually pretty weak when shot, a good heart/lung shot and you shouldn't have any problem with whatever ammo you normally hunt deer with.  My personal opinion is to shoot a bear as long as you can see him and he's not down, their hair can soak up a lot of blood and a couple of extra well placed shots don't hurt anything.  In my personal opinion anyway.  I popped one with an 8mm mauser 3 times in 2008.  The first one would have done it but I don't think the other two hurt anything except him.  Tracking a wounded mad bear into a laurel thicket is way down on my list of things to do.   Good luck and they are everywhere up here so you might see one anytime your in the woods.


----------

